# topping BB cheese



## tk.step14 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi i am new to the forum, i have two cheese plants from Big buddha seeds, i am just wondering if anyone has ever topped this strain and whether it went well! i have heard some strains will produce a better yield if not topped but im not sure.....

cheers TK


----------



## kaneboy (Aug 19, 2008)

i had 2 cheese plants and topped 1 and by harvest time its stems were bending badly from the weight of the colas-also both stretched from 7 inches 2 6ft in 6weeks afta they went 12/12 but great smoke-they were bigbuddahs cheese


----------



## tk.step14 (Aug 20, 2008)

cheers for the reply kane, i topped them both, from what you said it sounds like it could be quite interesting!? what was the yield from each plant in comparison then? mine are roughly 3 weeks old and about 8inch tall, i have fairly limited space would you recomed putting them into flower soon?? from what you said sounds like they might grow x5 the size in this period?
cheers agen TK


----------



## 4maggio (Aug 20, 2008)

tk.step14 said:
			
		

> Hi i am new to the forum, i have two cheese plants from Big buddha seeds, i am just wondering if anyone has ever topped this strain and whether it went well! i have heard some strains will produce a better yield if not topped but im not sure.....
> 
> cheers TK


 
Here you go tk... this is my 3rd go at BBC. That was my question too.
There are 2 girls in there. The one on the left has been LSTd and the one on the right not.
I'm thinking the LSTd one looks better.

BBC is a big producer... last go: 16z dry w 400whps/2wks veg/co2/2x4x6 box. [email protected]
I'm amazed.

These pics are under a 600whps/co2/3 wks veg... still 2-3 weeks to go!
Bigger than last! Right now trics are all cloudy.

BTW.. they seem to like lower ph in late bloom... 5.2>5.6ish, EC around 1.8>2.1
and they get finiky during the lat month of bloom (but maybe it's just me).

They stretch a bunch and stems, w 3 weeks veg, are very small but I can't let them veg longer,
so I tie them up.. No proplem, just a PITA.


----------



## kaneboy (Aug 20, 2008)

i thought 6inches high by wide would do any plant in soil but i got 230 grams dry off my main cheese and 180 of my topped but the buds were so fat!they get better  b halfing with alpha 13 each mix wot a smoke but bak 2 chese it is worth growing such a diferent taste and high needs 2 b tried b fore udie if u rate the good weed!


----------



## tk.step14 (Aug 21, 2008)

nice work 4maggio those plants look amazing, thanks for the advice im doin a shower cubical grow, big shower but fairly limited space judging by the size of yours i best be getting them into flower fairly sharpish.... i have topped them now and they both got 4 nice tops coming up, i will probably have to tie the badboys down later in their life too... cheers agen, be sure to post up your final pics!.. can't wait for the cheese 
@kane, well its done they are topped.... but fat buds should suit me just fine! lol yeah ive had the origional cheese and was blown away but haven't been able to source any clones for this grow... BBC was second best sounds like they got something right tho!


----------



## kaine (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello - new to the forum here - is that just 2 plants? 

Also, how high is your sea of green screen (not sure exactly what everyone calls it) off the floor? 

Getting ready for my first grow and if thats just 2 plants,..........wow.

Thanks,

Kaine


----------



## 4maggio (Aug 22, 2008)

kaine said:
			
		

> Hello - new to the forum here - is that just 2 plants?
> 
> Also, how high is your sea of green screen (not sure exactly what everyone calls it) off the floor?
> 
> ...


 
Yes, 2 plants - SCROGed.. (SCReen Of Green: there is a screen in there). 
The tops of the plants are 5 feet froom the FLOOR. 
They are only 3 feet from the top of the res to the top of the longest cola.

Read about SCROGing if you have a small space north and south.


----------



## kaine (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks 4maggio - I'll do some scrog reading. . . .

Again, wow.


----------

